# Hopscotch Whisky Trail



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Griffly16 posted about going to the Hebrides and this set us off. We have always fancied the Scottish Islands and on reflection the fares are not to bad for us at 5.5 mtrs.

Now I like a bit of Malt, particularly from Islay, we are definitely going to Scotland again this year, so started looking and came across this

http://www.calmac.co.uk/whisky-hopscotch.html

at £255 to do the lot does not seem to bad 8O

anybody any experience of this trip?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> . . . anybody any experience of this trip?
> Geoff


No, but ask again in a few months time. :wink:

Sounds a damn good idea Geoff - speaking as a fellow Islay devotee.

Laphroaig tonight - it's as good as any! 

Slange


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

You fancying this then, Zeb?? 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> You fancying this then, Zeb?? 8)


Haven't asked permission to fancy it yet, but I'm sure the Boss would enjoy it. She has a good palate for a drop of the Single, and likes Islays as much as any.

We may well look seriously at the possibility - never been to Scotland, I'm almost ashamed to say. Time to put that right, and what a brilliant excuse for a trip! :lol: :lol:

Regards


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks have book marked 

thought I would have a Lagavulin tonight (the 16 y/o)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

BTW the Co-op is doing a deal on Laphroaig at the moment £19.99


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

All I can say is, thanks for posting that link. I'm always looking for new options & at the quoted prices it's an absolute steal. 

I may well find myself out there during the summer.

Dave.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

As far as the malts available in the shops are concerned then I would join Frank with a dram of the 16yr old Lagavulin, much as I enjoy a Laphroaig as well.
However for the small membership fee, joining "the scotch malt whisky society" would enable you to enjoy "real" single malt whisky's from almost all the Scottish Distillery's and some either mothballed or shut years ago.
They buy by the cask and you get the most incredible whisky, even from Distillery's you would not associate with being top notch stuff. Not watered down, not fine filtered and not "blended" so that every malt tastes the same as the brand name.
The best whisky I have ever had was from a 23yr old Ardbeg cask that produced something like 188 bottles, 108 proof and I almost cried when I finished my bottle. I am only a member of the society and have no intention other than giving whisky lovers an option of tasting the real thing.
Sorry if I seem to be hijacking the thread, no intention of doing that.

I do think that Geoff has found a really good deal, one I will look at also

Dennis


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I spent 9 years in Scotland with my job during which I went to some of the most remote places you could imagine, The western isles are fantastic, its a place where everyone should visit (just not when Im going :lol: ) Top tip, avoid the midgie season (May - Sept ish) although its not to bad once on the islands

Bubblehead


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Midges........What Midges


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah!

You didnt fall into the 'they cant be that bad' trap then. Good precaution but it spoils the taste of local brew (but does sieve them out :lol: )

Bubblehead


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And I missed £30.75 per passenger in addition to the motorhome which makes a grand total of £316.5 for the ferry :roll: 

Geoff


----------

